# An alle WoW-Mädels



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich spiele selber auch seit zwei Jahren und habe meine Leidenschaft in meine Bachelorarbeit einfließen lassen.

Ich suche driiiiiiiiiiingend weibliche WoW Spieler für meine Umfrage. 
Deswegen wäre ich Dir echt mega-Dankbar wenn Ihr kurz Zeit hättest an meiner Umfrage teilzunehmen.
Sie dient der Anpassung von MMORPGs an weibliche Bedürfnisse. 
Natürlich sind die Antworten annonym und ich kann bei Interesse auch gerne die Auswertung zuschicken.

Das ist der Link zu meiner Umfrage:

http://www.unipark.de/uc/Games/4aee/

Ich hoffe Ihr habt kurz Zeit, da meine ganze Arbeit davon abhängt. "liebsteslächelnderweltaufsetz"
Vielen Dank

GamerGirlMaxee


----------



## devil-may-care (29. Mai 2009)

*kichert*

Sobald mir jemand versichert hat, dass der Link sauber ist, helf ich Dir gern.


devil-may-care


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> Sie dient der Anpassung von MMORPGs an weibliche Bedürfnisse.



Hello kitty online ist doch an weiblichen bedürfnissen angepasst *duck und weg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (29. Mai 2009)

Die gefühlte zweihundertste Umfrage zum Thema ...


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Hello kitty online ist doch an weiblichen bedürfnissen angepasst *duck und weg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn schon dann "Halo Kitty"...^^
danke an devil-may-care


----------



## Belphega (29. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Hello kitty online ist doch an weiblichen bedürfnissen angepasst *duck und weg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"Weibliche Bedürfnisse" und "online" passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen.

kP was du für besondere Bedürfnisse hast, aber meine finde ich Abends wenn mein Freund nachhause kommt ;-)


----------



## deHaar (29. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja wohl der reinste Sexismus, dass männliche Spieler ausgeschlossen sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> "Weibliche Bedürfnisse" und "online" passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen.



Wiso bist du dann hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Gamergirlmaxee

nene, es heißt schon "Hello Kitty", hab grad nachgeschaut ^.^


----------



## Belphega (29. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Wiso bist du dann hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil ich Langeweile in der Arbeit hab und gern WoW zockt wenn ich dafür die Zeit finde ;}
"Bedürfnisse" hab ich ingame trotzdem keine.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> "Bedürfnisse" hab ich ingame trotzdem keine.



Wir reden auch nicht von den "Bedürfnissen" die du dir gerade denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (29. Mai 2009)

weibliche bedürfnisse in MMORPGs? wohl noch nie was von gleichberechtigung gehört? erst meckern das wir kerle mehr rechte haben und dann selber ne extrawurst wollen....ROFL  

ne ma im ernst, Ich find nich schlecht wenn die großen Firmen auch mal auf eure bedürfnisse eingehen..wobei...was sollen das für welche sein? Erbitte kurze Aufklärung dazu. Soll Kel in Naxx Lippenstifte droppen? soll in HdRo der Feiertag "Mädels an die Macht" eingeführt werden? Also ich kann mir nich vorstellen wie man auf weibliche Bedürfnisse eingehen soll in Online games^^ Das müsst ihr mir mal erklären


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

was sind weibliche bedürfnisse?


----------



## Hanon (29. Mai 2009)

Welchem Volk gehört dein Main-Charakter an? 

Mensch 

Zwerg 

Gnom 

Dranai 

Untoter 

Ork 

Blutelf 

Taure 

Troll 

ehem du hast Nachtelfe vergessen also kann ich darauf net antworten^^

Welche Klasse spielt dein Main-Charakter?  


 Priester 


 Hexenmeister 


 Krieger 


 Paladin 


 Schamane 


 Druide 


 Todesritter 


 Magier 

 ehem ich spiele Jäger ?

Was soll ich nun beid en beiden Fragen antworten soll ich lügen?^^


----------



## Metalone (29. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Hello kitty online ist doch an weiblichen bedürfnissen angepasst *duck und weg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol da haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . (gut das meine Freundin den Kommentar nicht sieht, "kopf runter" )


----------



## Mitzy (29. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> (…)
> kP was du für besondere Bedürfnisse hast, aber meine finde ich Abends wenn mein Freund nachhause kommt ;-)



Ah, dass du Ihn bekochen darfst und so? Ich meine, alles andere… nana, dass ist ein öffentliches Forum, nicht die Jugend von heute versauen!
*sich in seinen Schutzbunker flüchtet*



deHaar schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der reinste Sexismus, dass männliche Spieler ausgeschlossen sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon gewusst, dass Männer und Frauen unterschiedlich verdienen- nur weil Frau eine Frau ist?



Topfkopf schrieb:


> (…)
> 
> ne ma im ernst, Ich find nich schlecht wenn die großen Firmen auch mal auf eure bedürfnisse eingehen..wobei...was sollen das für welche sein? Erbitte kurze Aufklärung dazu. Soll Kel in Naxx Lippenstifte droppen? soll in HdRo der Feiertag "Mädels an die Macht" eingeführt werden? Also ich kann mir nich vorstellen wie man auf weibliche Bedürfnisse eingehen soll in Online games^^ Das müsst ihr mir mal erklären



„Muttertag“, „Girls day“ ^^

Ne, aber eine Erklärung, was gemeint ist, mit den Bedürfnissen der Frau in einem MMORPG wäre wirklich nice.
Bedürfnisse ist zwar das falsche Wort- aber nunja…

Wobei mir auffällt, dass meine Freundin leidenschaftlich gerne Dead Space, Doom3 und Halo zockt- wohingegen ich gerne Jak&Daxter, C&C3 und sowas zocke- Bedürfnisse sind von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *auf schlau tu*


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was sind weibliche bedürfnisse?



sagen wir es mal so in wow

Männliche bedürfnisse : Mehr epics und mehr content

Weibliche bedürfnisse : Mehr pets und gimmicks



obwohl, ich sammel auch pets und gimmicks .....


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

eben .. 

haben frauen andere bedürfnisse? n kumpel von mir sammelt pets und mounts ... er hat n bart aber ich hab ihn noch nie nackt gesehen. also. ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen das er männlich ist ...


----------



## Ruxandra (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab mal an Deiner Umfrage teilgenommen, leider fehlen da einige Sachen.

Mein Main ist z.B. ein Nachtelf, der taucht aber gar nicht in der Auflistung auf. Dazu fehlt noch die Klasse: Schurke.
Draenei ist falsch geschrieben, bitte vorher mal informieren, bevor man so eine Umfrage startet, sonst mutet das eher unprofessionell an.


----------



## Hanon (29. Mai 2009)

Ruxandra schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal an Deiner Umfrage teilgenommen, leider fehlen da einige Sachen.
> 
> Mein Main ist z.B. ein Nachtelf, der taucht aber gar nicht in der Auflistung auf. Dazu fehlt noch die Klasse: Schurke.
> Draenei ist falsch geschrieben, bitte vorher mal informieren, bevor man so eine Umfrage startet, sonst mutet das eher unprofessionell an.




Ja irgentwie glaub ich sie spielt gar nicht WoW^^

es fehlt auch Jäger


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Ja irgentwie glaub ich sie spielt gar nicht WoW^^
> 
> es fehlt auch Jäger


#
Ich hab es ja gesagt: Hello kitty online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Welchem Volk gehört dein Main-Charakter an?
> 
> Mensch
> 
> ...


 
ui danke...habs sofort verbessert "schäm"


----------



## devil-may-care (29. Mai 2009)

Ich habe genau 14 Minuten gebraucht für die Fragen. Und fand sie teilweise sehr lustig.

Orc Schamane tauchte gottseidank auf *zwinkert*

Und keine Ursache - fur Umfragen bin ich eigentlich immer zu haben *grinst*


devil-may-care


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2009)

Hmm üblicher weise überstehen solche Umfragen nur dann eine Schließung wenn sie mit der Chefetage (z.B. ZAM) abgesprochen sind.
Wenn du das nicht nicht getan haben solltest würde ich das schnell nachholen sonst ist zu befürchten, dass du hier schnell ein Schloß dran hast.


----------



## Ruxandra (29. Mai 2009)

Ich fühle mich auch nicht als weiblicher Computerspieler, sondern einfach als Computerspieler.
Keine Ahnung, warum viele Menschen davon ausgehen, dass Frauen irgendwie anders "zocken" als Männer.

Vielleicht passe ich da auch einfach nicht ins "normale" Frauenbild.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

Ruxandra schrieb:


> Vielleicht passe ich da auch einfach nicht ins "normale" Frauenbild.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



reden wir hier jetzt von Mannsweibern, oder wie? o0


----------



## Hanon (29. Mai 2009)

Ruxandra schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich auch nicht als weiblicher Computerspieler, sondern einfach als Computerspieler.
> Keine Ahnung, warum viele Menschen davon ausgehen, dass Frauen irgendwie anders "zocken" als Männer.
> 
> Vielleicht passe ich da auch einfach nicht ins "normale" Frauenbild.
> ...



/push ist wohl bei mir genauso1Hatte auch noch nie Probs in solchen spielen weil ich eine Frau bin^^


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Ja irgentwie glaub ich sie spielt gar nicht WoW^^
> 
> es fehlt auch Jäger



wie gesagt, habs gleich ausgebessert, sorry das mir da fehler unterlaufen sind, hab mir aber echt mühe gegeben... und ich spiele wirklich wow....wiiiiiiiiirklich.
Das ich Draenei falsch geschrieben hab liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich Horde spiele^^


----------



## Hanon (29. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> reden wir hier jetzt von Mannsweibern, oder wie? o0




ich glaub sie meint das Frauenbild das aus shoppen/schminken/ewiges umziehen/herumzicken/shuhe kaufen besteht^^


----------



## Hanon (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> wie gesagt, habs gleich ausgebessert, sorry das mir da fehler unterlaufen sind, hab mir aber echt mühe gegeben... und ich spiele wirklich wow....wiiiiiiiiirklich.
> Das ich Draenei falsch geschrieben hab liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich Horde spiele^^
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Kein Probelm ach Schurke fehlt auch xD


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm üblicher weise überstehen solche Umfragen nur dann eine Schließung wenn sie mit der Chefetage (z.B. ZAM) abgesprochen sind.
> Wenn du das nicht nicht getan haben solltest würde ich das schnell nachholen sonst ist zu befürchten, dass du hier schnell ein Schloß dran hast.



ja hab auch sofort zam angeschrieben


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> wie gesagt, habs gleich ausgebessert, sorry das mir da fehler unterlaufen sind, hab mir aber echt mühe gegeben... und ich spiele wirklich wow....wiiiiiiiiirklich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Hanon


Achso


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Mai 2009)

Ich bin keine Frau also werd ich natürlich nicht an der Umfrage teilnehmen!

Aber ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das es in Wow keine Handtaschen gibt? Ist doch UNMÖGLICH sowas oder??? Ich meine Priesterinnen tragen in ihrer Nebenhand alles mögliche! Warum zum Teufel gibt ihnen Blizzard nicht einfach ihre Handtasche??

Es wäre mal ein Verbesserungsvorschlag wenn man selbst hergestellte Klamotten passend "einfärben" könnte! Da droppt mal ein T-Teil und man kann es nicht anziehen weil es farblich nicht zu den restlichen Klamotten paßt! Oh man! Wer schön sein will muß leiden....

*wieder aus dem Thread schleicht*


----------



## Topfkopf (29. Mai 2009)

Also ich spiele in der grp lieber mit weiblichen heals, weil ich die erfahrung gemacht habe das 95% der weiblichen heals selbst nach 10 von mir verursachten Wipes nicht die grp verlassen udn mich sogar noch rezzen. Bei männlichen Heal werde ich nach dem ersten wipe nich mehr gerezzt und nach dem 2-3. gehen die außer grp. Fazit: meiner Erfahrung nach sind Frauen viel geduldsamer und verständnissvoller. Kann aber auch sein das ich einfach nur verdammt viel glück hatte^^


----------



## devil-may-care (29. Mai 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> ich glaub sie meint das Frauenbild das aus shoppen/schminken/ewiges umziehen/herumzicken/shuhe kaufen besteht^^



Ich würde sagen, dass ich genau diesem Bild entspreche - und ich spiel trotzdem gern und ausdauernd Computer. - Mein höchster Char ist nicht auf Level 27 und ich bin immer gut dabei, wenn es darum geht im /2 irgendwelche Idioten zu flamen. - Warum sollte das nicht zusammen passen?

Probleme irgendeiner Art habe ich bei WoW auch nie gehabt. Weder Zwischenmenschlich, noch mit irgendwelche fiesen, hinterhältigen Dingen wie Berufe skillen, Nappelgruppen durch Instanzen heilen oder dieses "Ähh, wo muss ich jetzt hin / Was muss ich jetzt machen"-Gefühl.

Bin ich jetzt weniger weiblich? o_ô


----------



## Hanon (29. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Frau also werd ich natürlich nicht an der Umfrage teilnehmen!
> 
> Aber ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das es in Wow keine Handtaschen gibt? Ist doch UNMÖGLICH sowas oder??? Ich meine Priesterinnen tragen in ihrer Nebenhand alles mögliche! Warum zum Teufel gibt ihnen Blizzard nicht einfach ihre Handtasche??
> 
> ...




Weil das wie in runes of Magic Geld kosten würde also Diamanten/Blizztaler ect. und die muss man sich dan um Euros kaufen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Frau also werd ich natürlich nicht an der Umfrage teilnehmen!
> 
> Aber ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das es in Wow keine Handtaschen gibt? Ist doch UNMÖGLICH sowas oder??? Ich meine Priesterinnen tragen in ihrer Nebenhand alles mögliche! Warum zum Teufel gibt ihnen Blizzard nicht einfach ihre Handtasche??
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch keine Labellos, Tampons, Schminkspiegel, Umkleidekabinen, Haarfestiger oder Ladyshaver.
Deshalb ist WOW auch ein Männerspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2009)

Endlich mal ein "frisches" Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Umfrage ist freigegeben.


Btw. Sexistische oder/und zur Diskriminierung gedachte Kommentare dürft Ihr Euch gern verkneifen, wie in jedem Thread.
Wem das nicht gefällt, zeig ich gern den Notausgang des Forums. :-)


----------



## Gierdre (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hab teilgenommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde ja teilnehmen, aber aufgrund meiner Charakterwahl (Mann) bei betreten des RL werde ich ja ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

Danke fürs freigeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wie ich sehen gibt es hier einige Fragen zu WoW und Frauen.
Meine Arbeit behandelt die Motivation der weiblichen Spielerinnen bei MMORPGs am Beispiel WoW.
Wenn ich die "Bedürfnisse" von Frauen an solchen Games herausarbeiten kann, können so zukünftigt auch besser an diese Zielgruppe angepasst werden. 
Ich denke nicht das es hier um Schminkutensilien usw. gehen wird, schließlich geht es hier nicht um Casual Games.
Mal schauen was rauskommt.
Werde meine Arbeit evtl. nach Beendigung Online stellen (Circa in 2 Monaten)

Greetz


----------



## DealHose111 (29. Mai 2009)

naja eins irritiert mich dennoch habe mir den link ma angeschaut und auch ma n bissl durch die umfrage geklickt und dann festgestellt das man am anfang gefragt wird wessen geschlecht man angehört und naja da da auch mann zur auswahl stand hab ich den test einfach auch gem8 aber finds ne feine sache die du da machst wir ham eh zu wenig frauen in wow =)


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

ja die Frage muss gestellt werden um in der Umfrage selber noch mal sicher zu stellen das die Fragen von einer weiblichen Person ausgefüllt wird, bzw ich bei der Auswertung die weiblcihen verwende. 100% sicher kann ich natürlich nicht sein das es nur Frauen ausfüllen, aber die quote der männlichen wird sich hoffentlich im Rahmen halten.
Deswegen nochmal die Geschlechterfrage am Anfang- Doppelt gesichertes Netz (soweit dies halt möglich ist)


----------



## Scissor (29. Mai 2009)

Sry, aber diese Umfrage hält *keinem* wissenschaftlichen Anspruch stand. Schon alleine, dass natürlich beliebig viele Männer die Fragen beantworten können, bzw. Frauen auch zwei- oder zehnmal teilnehmen könnten disqualifiziert Deine Methodik eindeutig. Und eine Bachelor Arbeit die auf irrealen Angaben basiert, ist somit wertlos.

cu Sciss


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2009)

Scissor schrieb:


> Sry, aber diese Umfrage hält *keinem* wissenschaftlichen Anspruch stand. Schon alleine, dass natürlich beliebig viele Männer die Fragen beantworten können, bzw. Frauen auch zwei- oder zehnmal teilnehmen könnten disqualifiziert Deine Methodik eindeutig. Und eine Bachelor Arbeit die auf irrealen Angaben basiert, ist somit wertlos.
> 
> cu Sciss



Nunja so gesehen gilt das aber für jede Umfrage.
Selbst wenn sie sicherstellen könnte, dass nur Frauen teilnehmen und die auch nur einmal, woher will sie wissen, dass diese nicht nur Unfug ausfüllen.
Daher sind Umfragen eben Umfragen und mit aller berechtigten Skepsis zu behandeln


----------



## Grobius (29. Mai 2009)

Welche weiblichen Bedürfnisse? Kochkurs gibts doch schon! :-) Ducken und weg!

PS: Na gut in Stratholm müsste mal Staub gewischt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

ja das mit den Männern ist ein Risikofaktor und ich werde alle Risikofaktoren in meiner Arbeit benennen.
Ich schätze nicht das Frauen den Fragebogen zweimal beantworten... allein schon der Aufwand, macht keinen Sinn.
Wenn dann hätte nur ich was davon den tausendmal auszufüllen um ihn so hinzubiegen, dass etwas von mir manipuliertes rauskommt. Definitiv is es nicht mein Anliegen meine Statistik zu fälschen.
Die Gefahren der Onlineumfragen sind allgemein bekannt und werden trotzdem von vielen Instituten und Firmen durchgeführt auch wenn sie nicht haarklein den Statistik Regeln entsprechen.
Die Ergebniss werden trotzdem für strategische Fragen genutzt. Zusätzlich führe ich in meiner Arbeit noch Feldbeobachtungen durch, damit habe ich meinen Empirischen Teil gründlich abgedeckt und kann auch wissenschaftlich bewertet werden.


----------



## Scissor (29. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nunja so gesehen gilt das aber für jede Umfrage.
> Selbst wenn sie sicherstellen könnte, dass nur Frauen teilnehmen und die auch nur einmal, woher will sie wissen, dass diese nicht nur Unfug ausfüllen.
> Daher sind Umfragen eben Umfragen und mit aller berechtigten Skepsis zu behandeln




Mit diesem Anspruch kann man vielleicht eine Umfrage in der Zeitung mit den großen Buchstaben veranstalten, aber nichts, was einer wissenschaftlichen Auswertung standhält. Es gibt durchaus Mittel und Wege die Fehlerquoten bei Umfragen erheblich zu reduzieren. Dieses findet hier nicht statt, weshalb sich das Ergebnis von vornherein disqualifiziert.


----------



## Dirfska (29. Mai 2009)

Hm, die Frage nach der Skillung ist etwas schwer für mich zu beantworten, da ich ne Feralskillung habe, die sowohl Mieze als auch Bär gut spielbar macht...


----------



## Frostbitten (29. Mai 2009)

und dann wundern sich immer wieder alle wenn ihre accounts gehackt werden...

cross site scripting sei dank


----------



## Noctes (29. Mai 2009)

Zitat:
"Meine Name ist Maxi Gräff und ich führe im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit an der Macromedia Hochschule für Medien und Kommunikation eine Umfrage zum Thema "Frauen und MM*P*ORGs am Beispiel von World of Warcraft" durch.

Diese Umfrage hat das Ziel die Motivation von Frauen an MMORPG*S* am Spiel von World of Warcraft zu verdeutlichen. Dazu werden ein paar Fragen zu Dir selbst und zu dem Spiel World of Warcraft gestellt.

Mithilfe dieser Umfrage kannst Du dazu beitragen das MMORPGs an die Bedürfnisse der weiblichen Zielgruppe besser angepasst werden können."

Hab da auch noch Verbesserungsvorschäge, gleich auf der Startseite deiner Umfrage (rot markiert).

/klugscheissmodus off
Grüsse


----------



## MadMat (29. Mai 2009)

gut kochen kann man auch als mann (wegen der anspielung an den kochkurs da oben).

dennoch stell ich mir zwei fragen:

a) was sind die bedürfnisse einer frau in einem kriegsspiel?
b) wiso machen die studenten ständig umfragen über spiele (und hier bei wow nicht mal selten)? haben wir nicht schon genug leute, die unsinn aus den antworten deuten?

zu a) meine freundin spielt wow, weil sie es spielen möchte und ärgert sich genau wie ich über blöde patches, fehler und spieler
zu b) keine ahnung.

Grüße


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> a) was sind die bedürfnisse einer frau in einem kriegsspiel?



Alle Männer zu Töten. ;=)


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Hm, die Frage nach der Skillung ist etwas schwer für mich zu beantworten, da ich ne Feralskillung habe, die sowohl Mieze als auch Bär gut spielbar macht...



nimm die skillung mit welcher du am liebsten fungierst.


----------



## CypherGirl (29. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde die Umfrage nicht schlecht, im gegensatz zu manchen Vorpostern, die meinen wieder frei flamen zu dürfen. Habe den Bogen auchmal ausgefüllt und hoffe ich konnte helfen *g* @Männer: Wir sind unter euch, und hauen euch in der Arena! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

x
CypherG.


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Umfrage nicht schlecht, im gegensatz zu manchen Vorpostern, die meinen wieder frei flamen zu dürfen. Habe den Bogen auchmal ausgefüllt und hoffe ich konnte helfen *g* @Männer: Wir sind unter euch, und hauen euch in der Arena!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*g*...dank Dir^^


----------



## Slarianox (29. Mai 2009)

Imba umfrage echt xD Bin von Jetzt an ein char der Rasse Mensch, und Klasse Troll xD is sicher geil xDD


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Umfrage nicht schlecht, im gegensatz zu manchen Vorpostern, die meinen wieder frei flamen zu dürfen. Habe den Bogen auchmal ausgefüllt und hoffe ich konnte helfen *g* @Männer: Wir sind unter euch, und hauen euch in der Arena!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch wenn Scissor sicherlich nicht den liebenswürdigsten Umgangston pflegt, hat er schon recht.

Die Qualität einer _"wissenschaftlichen Umfrage"_ misst sich halt nicht in erster Linie daran, wie die Befragten sie finden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> Sie dient der Anpassung von MMORPGs an weibliche Bedürfnisse.



wollt ihr jetzt eure nachtelfen schminken oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> gut kochen kann man auch als mann (wegen der anspielung an den kochkurs da oben).
> 
> dennoch stell ich mir zwei fragen:
> 
> ...



a) nun zunächst mal ist es kein "Kriegsspiel" sondern eher ein Rollenspiel, bzw. gneau ausgedrückt ein MMORPG
b) das gehört nun mal zur Forschung und die ist ein Antrieb unserer Gesellschaft. Hmmm... "unsinn aus den antworten deuten".... wie gesagt ich werd mein bestes geben


----------



## Joringel (29. Mai 2009)

So, habe auch mal geantwortet.

Am besten fand ich ja die Frage: Wie wichtig ist es für Dich, dass das, was von Deiner Spielfigur nach aussen sichtbar ist, in Farbe und Stil zusammenpasst?

Ich muss immer noch an die fürchterlichen Mondklauenschulterstücke aus der Mechanar denken und wie oft die Jungs im Ts mein Gejammer ertragen mussten, weil die einfach hässlich sind.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass nur Männer an der Entwicklung des Spiels beteiligt sind. Sicher, dass Aussehen der Elfen mit ihren großen .. äh .. Augen deutet stark darauf hin, aber der ganze unnütze Krimskrams, die vielen Roben und die Pets sind sicher nur für uns Mädels gemacht Und das ist auch das, was Frauen dieses Spiel spielen lässt (sicher gibt es auch Ausnahmen): Viel Krempel zum Sammeln


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2009)

Sry, aber wen willst du mit solch einer Arbeit beeindrucken? Etwas neues anzufangen ist ja schon zu spät, aber ich befürchte du wirst mit dem Quatsch aber sowas von hart auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (29. Mai 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sry, aber wen willst du mit solch einer Arbeit beeindrucken? Etwas neues anzufangen ist ja schon zu spät, aber ich befürchte du wirst mit dem Quatsch aber sowas von hart auf die Nase fallen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> wenn schon dann "Halo Kitty"...^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grins*

viel glück bei deiner umfrage


----------



## abe15 (29. Mai 2009)

devil-may-care schrieb:


> *kichert*
> 
> Sobald mir jemand versichert hat, dass der Link sauber ist, helf ich Dir gern.
> 
> ...



Um einen Link hier auf Buffed zu überprüfen könnt ihr ihn auch einfach anklicken. Es erscheint dann das "Buffed wirklich verlassen?" Fenster, wo auch der Link steht auf den man grade zugreifen will. Wenn der Link anders heißt als der im Thread angegebene, lasst die Finger davon!


----------



## Taegan (29. Mai 2009)

Sobald man Menschen fragt kann das Ergebnis immer verfälscht werden, so oder so, ob du ihnen nun gegenüberstehst oder sie online fragst, Online sind die Gefahren höher, aber wie die TE schon gesagt hat, wieso sollte man sich die Mühe machen nur um anderen zu Schaden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Sobald man Menschen fragt kann das Ergebnis immer verfälscht werden, so oder so, ob du ihnen nun gegenüberstehst oder sie online fragst, Online sind die Gefahren höher, aber wie die TE schon gesagt hat, wieso sollte man sich die Mühe machen nur um anderen zu Schaden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, in diesem Forum treiben sich analog zu WOW deutlich mehr Männer als Frauen rum.

Wie will man abschätzen wieviele davon es "lustig" finden an so einer Umfrage als "Frau" teilzunehmen ?,
speziell bei der so bliebten Altersklasse der Nochtnichtrasierer.


----------



## Estafin (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> ja das mit den Männern ist ein Risikofaktor und ich werde alle Risikofaktoren in meiner Arbeit benennen.
> Ich schätze nicht das Frauen den Fragebogen zweimal beantworten... allein schon der Aufwand, macht keinen Sinn.
> Wenn dann hätte nur ich was davon den tausendmal auszufüllen um ihn so hinzubiegen, dass etwas von mir manipuliertes rauskommt. Definitiv is es nicht mein Anliegen meine Statistik zu fälschen.
> Die Gefahren der Onlineumfragen sind allgemein bekannt und werden trotzdem von vielen Instituten und Firmen durchgeführt auch wenn sie nicht haarklein den Statistik Regeln entsprechen.
> Die Ergebniss werden trotzdem für strategische Fragen genutzt. Zusätzlich führe ich in meiner Arbeit noch Feldbeobachtungen durch, damit habe ich meinen Empirischen Teil gründlich abgedeckt und kann auch wissenschaftlich bewertet werden.



naja wie sagt man so schön: "Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" //Zitat Ende

aber btw: wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Studie, link ist eben via icq an meine Freundin raus damit du einen ausgefüllten Antwortbogen mehr hast.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> a) nun zunächst mal ist es kein "Kriegsspiel" sondern eher ein Rollenspiel, bzw. gneau ausgedrückt ein MMORPG
> b) das gehört nun mal zur Forschung und die ist ein Antrieb unserer Gesellschaft. Hmmm... "unsinn aus den antworten deuten".... wie gesagt ich werd mein bestes geben



Sry das ich auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben muss, aber das Spiel heißt nicht um sonst WAR = Krieg CRAFT=Handwerk oder so, bedeutet mehr als nur 1 Wort. Aufjedenfall kommt darin schonmal das Wort Krieg vor. Ja es ist ein RPG, aber eines wo es ausschließlich um Kriege geht, die ganze Warcraft-Story basiert auf Kriegen töten, morden, plündern usw.

Damit will ich sagen, dass es 100% ein Kriegsspiel ist, ein Kriegsspiel mit RPG-Inhalt, welcher sich ausschließlich um die Vergangenen Kriege dreht.

WORLD OF WARCRAFT= WELT DES KRIEGSHANDWERKS.

PS: Wegen den Frauen haben sie doch eh schon den Babier eingeführt, bald wird es soweit sein, dass überall Kosmetikgeschäfte aufmachen ^^, wenn das passiert hör ich damit auf.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Sry das ich auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben muss, aber das Spiel heißt nicht um sonst WAR = Krieg CRAFT=Zeitaltert oder so, ... WORLD OF WARCRAFT= WELT DES KRIEGSZEITALTERS.


Köstlich! Wie mir scheint hast du noch einen weiten Weg bis zur Diplom-, Bachelor- oder sonstigen Abschlussarbeit vor dir.

Welt des Kriegshandwerks (EDIT: Kriegskunst geht natürlich auch, passt aber nicht so richtig wie ich finde) trifft es besser... ändert ja glücklicherweise nichts an deinem Standpunkt.


----------



## Ruxandra (29. Mai 2009)

> Und das ist auch das, was Frauen dieses Spiel spielen lässt (sicher gibt es auch Ausnahmen): Viel Krempel zum Sammeln



Ähhh, nein!!!!
Nett für nebenbei, aber GANZ SICHER nicht mein Antrieb, dieses Spiel seit 4 Jahren zu spielen..

Und bei HDRO gibts diesen ganzen niedlichen Kram ja auch nicht und ich spiele auch dieses Spiel!

Ich überlege gerade, wie Haustiere bei Far Cry aussehen würden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

Joringel schrieb:


> So, habe auch mal geantwortet.
> 
> Am besten fand ich ja die Frage: Wie wichtig ist es für Dich, dass das, was von Deiner Spielfigur nach aussen sichtbar ist, in Farbe und Stil zusammenpasst?
> 
> ...




Wo haben die Nachtelf denn bitte große Ti**en? ähm ich meine natürlich Augen.


----------



## Chimaya (29. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Sry das ich auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben muss, aber das Spiel heißt nicht um sonst WAR = Krieg CRAFT=Zeitaltert oder so, bedeutet mehr als nur 1 Wort. Aufjedenfall kommt darin schonmal das Wort Krieg vor. Ja es ist ein RPG, aber eines wo es ausschließlich um Kriege geht, die ganze Warcraft-Story basiert auf Kriegen töten, morden, plündern usw.
> 
> Damit will ich sagen, dass es 100% ein Kriegsspiel ist, ein Kriegsspiel mit RPG-Inhalt, welcher sich ausschließlich um die Vergangenen Kriege dreht.
> 
> ...



 *seufz* Craft heisst nicht Zeitalter sondern Kunst in diesem Zusammenhang... Welt der Kriegskunst. Wenn schon Klugscheißen, dann doch bitte richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es auch mal ausgefüllt, aber an die ganzen "Für Frauen braucht es Schminktische und viele Knuddelpets zum... knuddeln... wir haben zwei Leute in der Gilde, die wie doof Pets, Outfits und sonen ganzen Kram sammeln... beides Männer. Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, das Frauenleben besteht aus mehr als Lippenstift und Schuhen. Klishee ftw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, Chima


----------



## Ruxandra (29. Mai 2009)

Ja, aus am Pool liegen, Bier trinken und mit guten Freunden grillen..
Bei mir jedenfalls zur Zeit.. muharharhar!!!



> PS: Wegen den Frauen haben sie doch eh schon den Babier eingeführt, bald wird es soweit sein, dass überall Kosmetikgeschäfte aufmachen ^^, wenn das passiert hör ich damit auf.




Da schliesse ich mich an..


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

Chimaya schrieb:


> *seufz* Craft heisst nicht Zeitalter sondern Kunst in diesem Zusammenhang... Welt der Kriegskunst. Wenn schon Klugscheißen, dann doch bitte richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Craft hat außerdem mehrere Bedeutungen. das Gewerbe, das Gewerk, das Handwerk, die Kunstfertigkeit, das Kunsthandwerk, die Zukunft usw.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, normalerweiße beteiligen sich die frauen hier auf buffed.de zu den anderen themen kaum bzw gar nicht, und wenn dann Thread erstellt wird was mit Frauen zu tun hat, kommen sie alle rausgeschossen, als gäbe es hier Essen umsomst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, normalerweiße beteiligen sich die frauen hier auf buffed.de zu den anderen themen kaum bzw gar nicht, und wenn dann Thread erstellt wird was mit Frauen zu tun hat, kommen sie alle rausgeschossen, als gäbe es hier Essen umsomst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es eine Essensumfrage gibt, dann bin auch einer der ersten der Posten würde ^^


----------



## Feder und Schwert (29. Mai 2009)

Ich stimme dir da nicht zu. Ein Kriegsspiel in dem Sinne wie du es benennst, ist Battle Field. Da denken sich Hintergrund und Handlung mit dem Kriegszustand. Wie du schon selber erwähntest, gibt es in WoW z.B. einen Barbier. Frisuren, Tänze, Witze usw...deuten schon an, dass sich das Spiel NICHT 100% nur um Krieg dreht. Aber natürlich gibt der Fantasy Hintergrund und auch die Spielmechanik (Monsterkloppen und PvP) einige „gewallt“ Konflikte vor. 
Und nun ne kurze Randinfo:


Der schrieb:


> WORLD OF WARCRAFT= WELT DES KRIEGSZEITALTERS.


Warcraft kann nur sinn gemäß übersetzt werden. Das Wort bildet sich aus War(Krieg) und Craft(Handwerk,Gewerbe,Geschicklichkeit). Warcraft bedeutet also Kriegshandwerk oder (wie es sinnvoll eingedeutsch währe)Handwerk des Krieges. World of Warcraft, kann man also stur mit Welt des Kriegshandwerkes übersetzen. Dabei bezieht sich das Wort World in diesem Fall nur auf dem Standpunkt des Online-Spieles. Die Entwickler machten damit deutlich, dass aus ihrem Strategiespiel nun eine WELT geworden ist, in der man sich „ausleben“ kann. 

Zur Umfrage: Viel Erfolg, verwässert wird es eh...“dennoch die Daumen drück“

Bearbeitet: "seufz" da habe ich wohl zu lange zum schreiben gebraucht.."schaut nach oben"


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

Feder schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da nicht zu. Ein Kriegsspiel in dem Sinne wie du es benennst, ist Battle Field. Da denken sich Hintergrund und Handlung mit dem Kriegszustand. Wie du schon selber erwähntest, gibt es in WoW z.B. einen Barbier. Frisuren, Tänze, Witze usw...deuten schon an, dass sich das Spiel NICHT 100% nur um Krieg dreht. Aber natürlich gibt der Fantasy Hintergrund und auch die Spielmechanik (Monsterkloppen und PvP) einige &#8222;gewallt&#8220; Konflikte vor.
> Und nun ne kurze Randinfo:
> 
> Warcraft kann nur sinn gemäß übersetzt werden. Das Wort bildet sich aus War(Krieg) und Craft(Handwerk,Gewerbe,Geschicklichkeit). Warcraft bedeutet also Kriegshandwerk oder (wie es sinnvoll eingedeutsch währe)Handwerk des Krieges. World of Warcraft, kann man also stur mit Welt des Kriegshandwerkes übersetzen. Dabei bezieht sich das Wort World in diesem Fall nur auf dem Standpunkt des Online-Spieles. Die Entwickler machten damit deutlich, dass aus ihrem Strategiespiel nun eine WELT geworden ist, in der man sich &#8222;ausleben&#8220; kann.
> ...



Du kennst wie ich sehe den Hintergrund von World of Warcraft nicht, denn in der Story dreht es sich nicht um Liebe, Freundschaft und Plüschtiere, sondern um mehrere gewaltige Kriege.


----------



## Talhea (29. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> PS: Wegen den Frauen haben sie doch eh schon den Babier eingeführt, bald wird es soweit sein, dass überall Kosmetikgeschäfte aufmachen ^^, wenn das passiert hör ich damit auf.




Wenn die Kosmetikgeschäfte einführen, dann nicht nur für die Frauen: http://www.creativelaziness.com/stuff/wow/...n-tier5-alt.jpg

Hat da nicht auch jemand eine Handtasche vermisst? Die ist auch dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Mai 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Welchem Volk gehört dein Main-Charakter an?
> 
> Mensch
> 
> ...




Ähem Nachtelf Jäger.....Logolas für Arme....
Vielleicht hatte sie ihren Grund das nicht mit aufzunehmen ^^


----------



## Ruxandra (29. Mai 2009)

Mhhhm..Essen...Gute Idee!!


----------



## Dodolinchen (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen, dich nochmal genauer über das Erstellen einer Umfrage zu informieren. Gerade eine, die einer Abschlussarbeit dienen soll, muss viel sorgfältiger ausgearbeitet sein. Da gibt es zum Beispiel Fragen, auf die die Antwortmöglichkeiten gar nicht richtig passen: 
Wie wichtig ist es für Dich, dass Deine Spielfigur so optimiert wie möglich für Ihren Beruf / ihre Rolle ist? 
Wie oft arbeitest Du an den Einstellungen und Attributen Deiner Spielfigur, um deren Werdegang bereits zu einem frühen Zeitpunkt zu planen?   
Wie wichtig ist es für Dich, so viel wie möglich über die Spielregeln und Mechanismen (Auswirkungen bestimmter Fähigkeitswerte etc.) zu wissen. 
Da passt die Antwortmöglichkeit "sehr stark" zum Beispiel nicht. Klar weiß man was gemeint ist, aber die Ausführung ist einfach einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit (wie es beim Studium nunmal so ist) nicht angemessen. 
Hätte ich in meiner Diplomarbeit eine solche Umfrage gehabt, wäre ich durchgefallen. Und ich habe "nur" Soziale Arbeit studiert.

Rein vom Thema her habe ich nichts gegen die Umfrage, habe sie ja auch mitgemacht. Aber für die Zukunft lass dir lieber dabei helfen oder erkundige dich nochmal genauer.


----------



## Odilion (29. Mai 2009)

ich finds soooooo schlimm wenn jemand über so etwas schreibt... wenn ich das bewerten müsste würde ich einfach nur den kopfschütteln...

die ersten 2, 3 male war das ja noch okay, aber mittlerweile denkt sich ja jeder freak sowas machen zu müssen

gar nicht cool.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> ich finds soooooo schlimm wenn jemand über so etwas schreibt... wenn ich das bewerten müsste würde ich einfach nur den kopfschütteln...
> 
> die ersten 2, 3 male war das ja noch okay, aber mittlerweile denkt sich ja jeder freak sowas machen zu müssen
> 
> gar nicht cool.



Hast leider recht. Vor allem als Abschlussarbeit ist sowas eigentlich nur arm.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige mit dieser Meinung. Darauf wird jetzt wahrscheinlich ein entspanntes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der TE kommen.

Aber vielleicht reicht sowas ja heutzutage... man weiss es nicht.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (29. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Du kennst wie ich sehe den Hintergrund von World of Warcraft nicht, denn in der Story dreht es sich nicht um Liebe, Freundschaft und Plüschtiere, sondern um mehrere gewaltige Kriege.



Den kenne ich sehr gut...Du hast mich wohl einfach miss verstanden. Ich meine nur das World of Warcraft in erster Linie ein Rollenspiel ist, mit dem HINTERGRUND einer kriegerischen Welt. Wir leben auch in einer Welt die seit jeh her vom Krieg beeinflusst wurde. Dennoch würde ich mein Leben z.B. nicht mit dem Wort "Kriegszustand" gleich setzen. Und so ähnlich sehe ich das in WoW auch. Es ist ein normales Rollenspiel, da wird natürlich auf geköpft. Aber es ist kein reines Kriegsspiel. 

Aber es ist dennoch interessant zu sehen, wie Frauen nun auch mit sonst so "jungs typischen" Spielinhalten in berührungen kommen, wie z.B. Monster mit Schwert und Axt zu leibe zurücken.

Davon mal ab, hier die Definition von dem Wort Kriegsspiel:
"Das Kriegsspiel ist ein Strategiespiel zur Durchführung von Gefechtsübungen auf Spielplänen, wobei es im Laufe der Zeit unterschiedliche Spielregeln und Spielpläne gab. Das Spiel wurde auf speziellen Spielplänen, auf mehreren (drei) Schachbrettern oder auf Landkarten gespielt. Bis zum ersten Weltkrieg wurde es vor allem von höheren Offizieren der deutschen Armee verwendet, um strategisches und taktisches Denken zu trainieren..... "


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige mit dieser Meinung. Darauf wird jetzt wahrscheinlich ein entspanntes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch ein tolles Argument ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> Sie dient der Anpassung von MMORPGs an weibliche Bedürfnisse.



Was haben Frauen in MMORPGs denn für besondere Bedürfnisse? Oo

Das einzige was mir einfallen würde ist der haufen notgeiler Nerds die nicht mit Frauen spielen können ohne sie durch und durch anzugraben, aber davon mal abgesehen bleibt da nicht viel - oder? :f


----------



## Melian (29. Mai 2009)

interessant hätt ich auch noch die frage gefuinden, welches geschlecht man bevorzugt. Meine Chars sind nämlich grösstenteils männlich. und wieso das.

Anstatt sich mal wieder auf die psychoschiene zu begeben. naja.. wayne. hab mal mtigemacht


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige mit dieser Meinung. Darauf wird jetzt wahrscheinlich ein entspanntes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist du Stefan Raab? ^^ Weil der sagt auch immer man weiss es nicht.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Bist du Stefan Raab? ^^ Weil der sagt auch immer man weiss es nicht.


Bist du Reinhold Beckmann? Der sagt auch immer "weil".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Bist du Reinhold Beckmann? Der sagt auch immer "weil".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man weiss es nicht ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Mai 2009)

Also gleich mal vorneweg: Ich hab natürlich als Mann nicht mitgevotet um das Bild nicht total zu verfälschen! oO



Joringel schrieb:


> Am besten fand ich ja die Frage: Wie wichtig ist es für Dich, dass das, was von Deiner Spielfigur nach aussen sichtbar ist, in Farbe und Stil zusammenpasst?
> 
> Ich muss immer noch an die fürchterlichen Mondklauenschulterstücke aus der Mechanar denken und wie oft die Jungs im Ts mein Gejammer ertragen mussten, weil die einfach hässlich sind.



Das sind gute Argumente! Ich hab es auch schon in einem vorherigen Beitrag von mir behandelt! Man müßte einfach das einfärben von selbst-hergestellten Rüstungen/Kleidung ermöglichen!^^

Bei Männern läuft es etwas anders ab. Ihnen ist es eigentlich völlig egal ob die Schulterstücke farblich zur Waffe passen. Ja wir sind in der Hinsicht "einfacher" gestrickt! Mach auf die Schulterstücke Totenschädel die rauchen und auf die Waffe Blut und wir sind glücklich!^^ Ein Krieger muß halt einfach nur böse aussehen! Ob er jetzt einen modischen "Selbstmord" im Sinne von falscher Farbkombination dabei begeht, ist uns eigentlich erstmal egal!^^

Ok! Einmal wars mir nicht egal! Und zwar bei der Rüstung des Giftzahns! Das Teil (vor allem die Hose und das Brustteil) sieht aus wie ein Aerobicanzug für männliche gleichgeschlechtliche Paare! Und an nem Troll, kommt das besonders toll! Wenn du den Gnom triffst (und dann leider nicht kritisch) fällt er garantiert vor Lachen tot um.....


----------



## JahuWaldi (29. Mai 2009)

Also, ich weiss ja auch nicht, aber für mich ist WoW weiblich genug.....

Brutale Orks reiten über grüne Wiesen und LIEBEN Frösche, Eichhörnchen,Kühe,Hasen, etc. Gestandene Tauren sammeln kleine niedliche Haustierchen, eisenharte Todesritter laufen durch die Gegend mit einer teuren Handtasche aus Shat; Blutelfen haben einen Stall voller Reittiere, und zu gewissen Zeiten sieht man Untote mit einem Blumenstrauß und im Brautkleid durch Undercity rennen......

Da frage ich mich doch: Welt der Kriegskunst? Wem das noch nicht weiblich genug ist; der sollte Frisör werden, seinen Nagellack überprüfen und evtl mit seinen besten Freundinnen eine Umfrage starten ob die das auch so sehen...

*Ironie off*

Mal im Ernst: was denkste denn was da als Ergebnis der Umfrage rauskommt?


----------



## Klos1 (29. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Weil ich Langeweile in der Arbeit hab und gern WoW zockt wenn ich dafür die Zeit finde ;}
> "Bedürfnisse" hab ich ingame trotzdem keine.



Wenn von Bedürnissen die Rede ist, dann müssen die längst nicht sexueller Natur sein, aber das scheinst du nicht ganz zu schnallen. Allein die Lust, Wow spielen zu wollen ist ein Bedürfnis.
Und wenn ich raiden gehe, dann habe ich evlt. das Bedürfnis, meinen Char aufwerten zu wollen, oder einfach nur mit einer größeren Gruppe mich einer Herausforderung zu stellen.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn von Bedürnissen die Rede ist, dann müssen die längst nicht sexueller Natur sein, aber das scheinst du nicht ganz zu schnallen. Allein die Lust, Wow spielen zu wollen ist ein Bedürfnis.
> Und wenn ich raiden gehe, dann habe ich evlt. das Bedürfnis, meinen Char aufwerten zu wollen, oder einfach nur mit einer größeren Gruppe mich einer Herausforderung zu stellen.



Aha, und was für Bedürfnisse hat Frau von Heute in einem MMORPG so?
Würde mich ja mal wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Nuffing (29. Mai 2009)

An weibliche bedrüfnisse? Es ist ein spiel, wer mit einen spiel nicht zufrieden ist der suchts ich eins das ihn passt.... Was sind fürd ich in einen spiel weibliche bedrüfnisse? Ich versteh das nicht was man da ändern "sollte"...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aha, und was für Bedürfnisse hat Frau von Heute in einem MMORPG so?
> Würde mich ja mal wirklich interessieren.



vielleicht das bedürfnis ihre nachtelfe zu schminken?


----------



## Mikaster (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> wenn schon dann "Halo Kitty"...^^
> danke an devil-may-care



GameOne... !



deHaar schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der reinste Sexismus, dass männliche Spieler ausgeschlossen sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch okay (weniger Arbeit)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> An weibliche bedrüfnisse? Es ist ein spiel, wer mit einen spiel nicht zufrieden ist der suchts ich eins das ihn passt.... Was sind fürd ich in einen spiel weibliche bedrüfnisse? Ich versteh das nicht was man da ändern "sollte"...



Danke!


----------



## Klos1 (29. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aha, und was für Bedürfnisse hat Frau von Heute in einem MMORPG so?
> Würde mich ja mal wirklich interessieren.



Was zum Geier frägst du das mich? Lässt mein Name, Umgangston, Avatar oder was auch immer du hier von mir siehst darauf schließen, daß ich eine Frau bin?
Mir ging es lediglich darum, daß ein Bedürfnis nicht nur sexueller Natur sein muss. Ich habe das Bedürfnis zu schlafen, zu essen, trinken und was weiß ich.
Welche man in Wow haben kann, erwähnte ich oben auch. Natürlich gibts noch tausend mehr. Welche davon eher der weiblichen Fraktion zugeordnet werden können, daß frag sie doch am besten selbst.


----------



## MadMat (29. Mai 2009)

Joringel schrieb:


> So, habe auch mal geantwortet.
> 
> Am besten fand ich ja die Frage: Wie wichtig ist es für Dich, dass das, was von Deiner Spielfigur nach aussen sichtbar ist, in Farbe und Stil zusammenpasst?
> 
> ...




Ähm.... ich sammle auch jeden Sch****, bring ALL meinen Chars kochen bei. Mag es lieber, wenn die Items schön aussehen und nicht bunter
zusammengewürfelter Müll sind, oder einfach alle gleich blöd aussehen. Bsp: Priester-T6 (weils mich betrifft): sehr schön (finde ich, bin Shadow).

Bin ich jetzte eine Frau? NEIN, glaub nicht. 

Zu einigen Aussagen: ich habe nichts dagegen, dass mein Char von ner Frau geschnetzelt wird. Wiso auch. Es gibt sehr gute Spielerinnin PvE UND PvP.
Das stört mich nicht im Geringsten. Ich mag es sogar lieber, da diese Personen (sprich Frauen) meisst einen besseren Umgangston haben.

@ Halo Kitty: naja... gewalttätige Frauen gibts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt genug, die Ballergames spielen.

@ TE: World Of Warcraft - muss ich sicher nicht übersetzen, du studierst ja (ein wenig). WoW ist ein in ein Rollenspiel verpacktes Abschlachten von NPC und Spielern (auch PC oder oPC genannt). Über das Thema Gewalt wurde an anderen Stellen ausgibig diskutiert - man wird sich nie einig. Aber WoW als ein reines RPG zu bezeichnen: Nein. Definitiv nicht.

Allerdings muss ich aber sagen, um hier ernsthaft darüber diskutieren zu können, benötigen wie mehr Hintergrund über deine Umfrage und deren Sinn.
Hinzu kommt, dass dann eine ernsthafte Diskussion (falls überhaupt nötig) sich an einem Tisch viel besser macht, als in einem Forum. Daher wird man hier diverse Bruchteile von Meinungen lesen können und ebenso falsch interpretieren können.

Ich denke nicht, dass es darum geht, ein Spiel für Männer oder Frauen angemessen zu machen. Es ist wichtig, wie der Ton unter den Leuten ist und wie einem eine Spielumgebung gefällt. Ich habe sogar erlebt, wie Spieler/-innin in einem solchen MMORPG einen LvL-1-Char erstellen und per Chat ein Rollenspiel ausüben, wie man es dann nur von Brett und Tisch (bzw P'n'P) kennt.
Ergo: gefällt jemandem ein Spiel spielt er oder sie es, wenn nicht, dann nicht.

btw: es geht niemanden etwas an, wieviel Geld er/sie verdient. Rechtlich gesehen darf niemand darüber reden. Und wer spielt von der Arbeit aus WoW? Ohjeee...
Des Weiteren: brauchst Du eine Umfrage, um zu erkenne, das Leute in Führungspositionen gar keine Zeit haben auf Arbeit oder 6h am Tag zu spielen?
Das solltest Du auch so erahnen können. Hab dann irgendwann aufgehört weiterzuklicken. Das soziale Umfeld verschiebt sich seit sich das Internet
extrem ausgebreitet hat, es ist egal, ob es die GamerCom oder Chatter oder Foren sind. So langsam frage ich mich, ob Du wirklich einen Abschluss haben willst. 

Grüße

PS: hab noch einige Beiträge mehr gesehen und muss einigen SEHR zustimmen. - denke diejenigen merken an meinem Beitrag wen ich meine.


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (29. Mai 2009)

Weibliche wow-bedürfnisse? ich weis net wie du das meinst. es ist halt ein anonymes spiel in dem sinne und jeder kann eig das tun was er im rl net kann in seiner rolel da^^ also das männer zb ma son bissl weiblich tun könn und frauen ein auf macho ma machne dürfen. egal was man hier spielt oder welche klasse und rasse. in online games kann man männliche und weibliche personene net untersacheiden, es gibt nur den gamer pool und die comunnity, anonym und nur sehr selten von rl freundschaften geprägt.

mfg chaos..


----------



## Heronimo (29. Mai 2009)

> Voraussetzung für das Beantworten der Fragen ist das Du schon World of Warcraft gespielt hast und weiblich bist!



1. Punkt / Frage:


> Gib bitte Dein Geschlecht an:
> 
> O männlich 		 O weiblich




Made my Day!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Zum Punkt "Welchen finanziellen Spielraum hast Du persönlich pro Monat nach Abzug aller Kosten fu&#776;r die Lebenshaltung und sonstige regelmäßige Kosten?
" fehlt mir eine Antwortmöglichkeit.

Und zwar:  "Den Monatsbeitrag für WoW hab ich, der Rest geht keinen was an.   ...ausserdem tut das nichts zur Sache."


----------



## Ronas (29. Mai 2009)

Bin zwar männlichen Geschlechts, habe aber trotzdem mal deine Umfrage ausgefüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shikki (29. Mai 2009)

für eine abschlussarbeit finde ich die umfrage etwas einseitig und es fehlen diverse antwortmöglichkeiten oder fragen waren unvollständig. auch waren m.e. nicht genügend fragen dabei, bei denen man mehrere antworten ankreuzen konnten. des weiteren waren sich einige fragen sehr ähnlich; diese hätte man zusammenfügen können. 

nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich viel erfolg bei der auswertung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Mai 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es darum geht, ein Spiel für Männer oder Frauen angemessen zu machen. Es ist wichtig, wie der Ton unter den Leuten ist und wie einem eine Spielumgebung gefällt. Ich habe sogar erlebt, wie Spieler/-innin in einem solchen MMORPG einen LvL-1-Char erstellen und per Chat ein Rollenspiel ausüben, wie man es dann nur von Brett und Tisch (bzw P'n'P) kennt.
> Ergo: gefällt jemandem ein Spiel spielt er oder sie es, wenn nicht, dann nicht.



Wie meinst du das denn?
Kann man irgendwie falsch verstehen, ein lvl 1 Char erstellen und am Tisch tanzen oder wie und dafür Gold bekommen oder wie?; da du ja Brett und Tisch erwähnt hast. Ich weiß eh, dass du Pen and Paper gemeint hast, man kann es aber auch anders verstehen ^^


----------



## Nuffing (29. Mai 2009)

Ich bin weiblich, aber ich glaube kaum das ich andere bedrüfnise hab als ein mann in einen spiel, genau so wie eine frau bei dem hobby radfahren genau sow ie der man radfahren will...das ist einfach sinnlos darüber jetzt zu diskutieren da besteht ganz klar erklärungs bedarf denn ich denk kaum das wir frauen beim spielen andere bedrüfnise haben wie männer...und wie gesagt...wen ein spiel nciht gefällt...man kann sich auch eins suchen das seinen bedrüfnisen entspricht...


----------



## MadMat (29. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das denn?
> Kann man irgendwie falsch verstehen, ein lvl 1 Char erstellen und am Tisch tanzen oder wie und dafür Gold bekommen oder wie?; da du ja Brett und Tisch erwähnt hast. Ich weiß eh, dass du Pen and Paper gemeint hast, man kann es aber auch anders verstehen ^^





Oh nein, nicht falsch verstehen.

es geht auch nicht um WoW und ums GOld machen ... wie sicher die meisten wissen, was es da an "Vorfällen" gegeben hat.

Nein. Es geht um die Erstellung eines Chars und das Nutzen des Games, um eine Onlineplattform zu haben.
RPG kann ja (wie Du nun ja sicher sehr gut weisst) einfach per "Geschichte" spielen. Also das, was man auf einem RP-Server macht.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man das Ambiente und die Handlungen schreiben muss. Es ist also mehr Fantasie gefragt, als auf (VERZEIHT MIR BITTE DEN VERGLEICH) einem RP-Server von WOW einen Char zu haben und zu sagen: HEy du dreckiger Ork-schuft, du hast meine Familie getötet! *metztel metzel*

Es geht auch nicht um RPG, wie man ihn aus gewissen Szenen kennt. Meine schon Fantasie.

Grüße

Nuffing: danke für Deinen Beitrag, denn das Selbe denke ich auch, dass meine Freundin das so sieht. Sie hat das Bedürfnis mit mir zusammen WoW zu spielen.

(aus J-Schutzgründen sehe ich davon ab, zu schreiben, wie man seine Zeit noch rumbringen kann.... z.b. Abwaschen und Aufräumen)


----------



## ikarus275 (29. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich bin weiblich, aber ich glaube kaum das ich andere bedrüfnise hab als ein mann in einen spiel, genau so wie eine frau bei dem hobby radfahren genau sow ie der man radfahren will...das ist einfach sinnlos darüber jetzt zu diskutieren da besteht ganz klar erklärungs bedarf denn ich denk kaum das wir frauen beim spielen andere bedrüfnise haben wie männer...und wie gesagt...wen ein spiel nciht gefällt...man kann sich auch eins suchen das seinen bedrüfnisen entspricht...


ich habe auch meine bedürfnisse

*burps*


----------



## MadMat (29. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> ich habe auch meine bedürfnisse
> 
> *burps*




Pizza wärend des Raids zu essen ist KEIN Bedürfnis in WoW.

Achja... mein Feuermage möchte gern den Dreizack aus BRD tragen und darfs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Bedüfnis habe ich, auch als Mann..... es passt eben besser.
Ebenso hasse ich es, als Priester nen Streitkolben tragen zu müssen, viel zu klobig und schwer, um mal schnell ein Buch aufzuschlagen und nen Zauber zu lesen.
Mein Jäger ist Jäger der alten Schule, der wird gezwungen eine laute Schusswaffe zu tragen, da es keinen guten Bogen in selber Grössenordnung gibt.

Bin ich wieder weiblich, weil ich auf was passendes achte? *g*

Grüße


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Bin ich wieder weiblich, weil ich auf was passendes achte? *g*



*MadMat*hilda? *duck*


----------



## MadMat (29. Mai 2009)

*lacht*

der ist gut. musst nicht wegrennen.

aber hey... ich verrat die was *flüster flüster* nenn mich "shadeen" ;-) wohne in sw auf den scherben von destromath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich bin wow-messi

*g*

schönes wochenende allen


----------



## Kyrha (29. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, is es so schwierig jemandem nen gefallen zu machen, der versucht ne arbeit zu schreiben? viele mimimiiii und unützliches zeug reinschreiben. ich versteh sowas manchmal nicht. plöckern könnt ihr doch in ner andern diskussion. ob etz die umfrage wissenschaftlich für andere is oder nich is pipegal. Sie wird sich doch sicher was darüber gedacht haben, und wenn ihr die fragen was nützen ok. seit mal konstruktiv und nicht kontraproduktiv für sie, wäre mal ein netter zug von euch.


----------



## Shaguar93 (29. Mai 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Bist du Reinhold Beckmann? Der sagt auch immer "weil".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Der schrieb:


> Man weiss es nicht ^^


o.m.g. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## volvex (29. Mai 2009)

ganz ehrlich, ich wäre dafür, dass, wie bei diversen anderen, großen
foren, man sich ein mitspracherecht erst verdienen muss und einem
selbiges auch wieder entzogen werden kann.

was hier teilweise an unqualifizierten, zT sexistischen(und ich bin bei gott kein
feminist, gender streamer oder was weis ich was) oder einfach saublöden
kommentaren gepostet wird ist unfassbar..


----------



## Gelderan (29. Mai 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Sobald man Menschen fragt kann das Ergebnis immer verfälscht werden, so oder so, ob du ihnen nun gegenüberstehst oder sie online fragst, Online sind die Gefahren höher, aber wie die TE schon gesagt hat, wieso sollte man sich die Mühe machen nur um anderen zu Schaden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nun da fragt man sich doch wieso es so viele viren gibt die deine festplatte schreddern. es macht wohl einfach spaß dinge zu zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (29. Mai 2009)

finde das irgendwie lustig... so, ich bin ne Frau und jaaa, ich sammel Pets, Achievements und habs gern wenn meine Sets nett aussehen, soweit so klischeehaft...

Trotzdem ist mein Hauptbestreben in WoW, Spaß zu haben - und zwar indem ich das Beste aus meinem Char heraushole (Theorycrafting ftw^^), meinen Raid bestmöglich unterstütze und - auch das - irgendwann die bestmögliche Ausrüstung habe. Passt nicht ins Schema?

Was ich in der Umfrage nicht entdecken konnte waren so klare Fragen wie "was vermisst du in WoW" oder "was stört dich" oder sowas - das würde doch die Bedürfnisse der Leute, selbst bei multiple-choice, etwas deutlicher machen als die Frage nach dem Monatseinkommen... wegen mir könnte WoW z.B. splatteriger sein, oder mehr Modifikationsmöglichkeiten am Char (Piercings, Tattoos, Designkrams halt^^) bieten... oder mehr Raidcontent... oder oder oder

Wie du mit dieser Umfrage die Bedürfnisse der Spielerinnen herausfinden, geschweige denn etwas an sie anpassen möchtest, musst du mir nochmal erklären^^


----------



## Larmina (29. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Frau also werd ich natürlich nicht an der Umfrage teilnehmen!
> 
> Aber ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das es in Wow keine Handtaschen gibt? Ist doch UNMÖGLICH sowas oder??? Ich meine Priesterinnen tragen in ihrer Nebenhand alles mögliche! Warum zum Teufel gibt ihnen Blizzard nicht einfach ihre Handtasche??
> 
> ...


Dolce und Giganta.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das mit den Farben find ich wirklich fehlend! Und mehr Frisuren für Nachtelfen wären auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (29. Mai 2009)

Hey, vergleicht nicht dauernd Inhalte die den meisten nicht passen, mit: "Das wären Frauen Inhalte"

ES GIBT AUCH ROLLENSPIELER!!


----------



## Alverde (29. Mai 2009)

GamerGirlMaxee schrieb:


> wenn schon dann "Halo Kitty"...^^
> danke an devil-may-care




mhh macht den Bachelor und weiß nicht einmal wie man Hello schreibt bzw. Hallo? Komisch!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Mai 2009)

Alverde schrieb:


> mhh macht den Bachelor und weiß nicht einmal wie man Hello schreibt bzw. Hallo? Komisch!



ach den bachelor of engineering hab ich auch schon hinter mir...glaub mir, da muss man nix können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fochi (29. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was sind weibliche bedürfnisse?



Ein Bedürfnis ist das Verlangen oder der Wunsch, einem empfundenen oder tatsächlichen Mangel Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Quelle: Wikipedia XD


----------



## Nirvana  ! (29. Mai 2009)

Ich klick nie sowas an ist mir zu gefährlich sry


----------



## Larmina (29. Mai 2009)

Nirvana schrieb:


> Ich klick nie sowas an ist mir zu gefährlich sry


Ist sicher ich habs schon ausgefüllt.
Da wird nix sehr persöhnliches abgefragt (name usw)


----------



## Versace83 (29. Mai 2009)

Hehe...also deine Bachelorthesis kannst du jetzt schon in die Tonne kloppen. Du postest hier deinen Link, ok. Aber wie repräsentativ ist denn deine Erhebung? Es gibt sicher einige männliche User, die an deiner Befragung teilnehmen und sich als Frau ausgeben. Such dir lieber ein anders Thema oder überarbeite deine Strategie wie du an deine Infos kommen willst. Über die Internet Befragung wirst du mit Sicherheit zu keinem vernünftigem Ergebnis kommen.

Meine Meinung: entweder hast du nicht gründlich darüber nachgedacht wie du eine Erhebung zu machen hast oder das ganze ist kommerziell und willst nur massige Leute auf deine Befragung aufmerksam machen, egal ob Mann oder Frau ^^


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (29. Mai 2009)

Die Umfrage war ein bisschen lang ^^
Aber sonst gute Fragen und so


----------



## Mixaria (29. Mai 2009)

also hab mich ma durchgekämpft und in meinen augen hat der mist da nix mit irgendwelchen bedürfnissen zu tun... die fragen zielen auf: bist du süchtig? hast du arbeit? magst du gewalt? ab. davon abgesehen dat auch mein monatseinkommen nix damit zu tun hat ob mir was an mmos fehlt.
reinste verarsche is das, wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Mai 2009)

Buuh diskriminierung! 
Fragt die Männer was die Frauen denken, kommt dasselbe bei raus!  ; )
*flame on *


----------



## Nexus.X (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hab die Umfrage mal rein aus Witz beantwortet da ich sowas irgendwie gerne mache, hab aber Anfangs männlich angegeben also beeinflusst es das Ergebnis wohl nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anmerkungen: 
-Bei der Frage welchen Genre man gerne spielt müsste ja bei Rollenspielen eig 100% rauskommen sonst könnte man es irgendwie gleich in die Tonne haun, da es ja auf WoW bezogen sein soll, oder es antworten Leute die trotz Frust weiter spielen, die sollten dann aber eher zum Psychologen gehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Fragestellung: Wie unterhaltsam ist es für dich dich mit anderen Spielern zu messen ... 
---> garnicht - leicht - mässig - wirklich - ungemein - trifft nicht zu <---
Irgendwie kommt mir die letzte antwort mehr wie ein Enthaltung vor als wie eine Persönliche Einschätzung, wobei irgendwas ja zutreffen muss ... von daher hätte man Diese vielleicht anders formulieren sollen wenn meine Vermutung zutrifft.

Übrigens ist nachdem die 2te oder 3te Seite mit dieser Antwortmöglichkeit beantwortet war bei mir die Seite abgeschmiert, hat nichts mit der Seite zu tun (mist Pc eben) ... nur eine Anmerkung das ich ab da nichtsmehr zu der Umfrage sagen kann da ich keine Lust mehr hatte alles von neu zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der werte Herr sieht auf die Uhr und fällt schon mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch, so far ...  Schreibfehler dürft ihr ... (den Rest selbst denken) und so ... Viel Erfolg bei deiner Auswertung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute Nacht und freundlich Grüße vom Nex~inator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Man merkt das ich ins Bett gehöre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## volvex (30. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, alle die die TE wegen Halo Kitty denunzieren,
kennt ihr das Spiel Halo? Ah vll hats jetzt geknistert!

Der TE muss ich leider nahe legen derartige Umfragen in Fachforen
durchzuführen und zu hoffen, dass dort einige Spieler/Innen vertreten sind.
Hier bekommt man nur Antworten die entweder zwecks Selbstverwirklichung
das eigentliche Umfragethema komlett  verfehlen, nett gemeinte Postings von
männlichen Usern die dennoch an der Umfrage teilnehmen und damit ad absurdum
führen oder überhaupt komplett fehl am Platz sind à la: "Über die Internet 
Befragung wirst du mit Sicherheit zu keinem vernünftigem Ergebnis kommen".

Mein Tipp wäre willige Umfrageteilnehmerinnen zu filtern und deren Meinung
dann für deine Arbeit zu verwenden. Dir hätte (leider) klar sein müssen, 
das ein solches Thema einerseits von pubertierend jugendlichen und
andererseits von ungebildet proletarischen Antworten überschwemmt wird.
(jedenfalls in diesem Forum)


----------



## Stupsichen (30. Mai 2009)

Hab auch an der Umfrage teilgenommen..*g* 

So, aber jetzt ma ernst. Ich bin ne Frau und lootgeil, erfolgsgeil. *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Islanzadiy (31. Mai 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Welchem Volk gehört dein Main-Charakter an?
> 
> Mensch
> 
> ...








nachtelfe ist dabei, ganz unten! jäger aber auch^^


----------



## blaQmind (31. Mai 2009)

Alverde schrieb:


> mhh macht den Bachelor und weiß nicht einmal wie man Hello schreibt bzw. Hallo? Komisch!


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo:_Kampf_um_die_Zukunft

da du ja die anspielung nicht verstanden hast


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerGirlMaxee (31. Mai 2009)

@Volvex

Ja nicht jeder versteht "HALO kitty"... thx^^
Du hast vollkommen recht im Bezug auf die Fachforen. Werde filtern soweit es die Angaben zulassen und das mit meinem Dozenten noch absprechen wie ich weiter vorgehen werde, hab ja noch Zeit. Werde die Ergebnisse natürlich trotzdem den Interessenten weiterleiten.
Ich danke allen Mädels die mitgemacht haben und denen die denken meine Arbeit hat es nicht in sich, kann ich nichts vorwerfen, denn die kennen mein Exposé nicht. Jede Frage wurde zusätzlich mit meinem Dozenten abgestimmt und ich denke ich werde interessante Ergebnisse (mit diesen oder einem neuen Umfrageversuch "wirklich nur Mädels anschreiben etc")
Internet-Befragungen sind natürlich nie vollkommen representativ, aber es ist ja nicht die einzige wissenschaftliche Methode die ich in meiner Arbeit verwende. 
VIELEN DANK nochmal an alle die mich hier unterstützt haben (auch den Admins natürlich).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdeja (2. Juni 2009)

So hab mir auch mal Zeit dafür genommen. Viel Erfolg bei deiner Arbeit.


----------



## Thí (2. Juni 2009)

Ich will auch an so einer Umfrage teil nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber keine Frau. Immer diese Emanzipation! mimimi


----------



## Cheaters (2. Juni 2009)

Bei allen Respekt, aber warum sollte eine Spielefirma auf Weibliche (bzw. Männlich) Bedürfnisse eingehen? 
Sind wir hier bei "Wünsch dir was"? Die entwickeln für beide Geschlechter, und dass z.B. mehr Männer CS spielen als Frauen, und Frauen dafür z.B. mehr Hello Kitty (Sorry, ist ein schei* Beispiel xD) spielen, liegt doch klar auf der Hand warum. Und aus irgendeinem Grund finde ich auch "Play Vanilla" lächerlich. Es gibt genug Gamermagazine (z.B. Gamestar) und die sind für Frauen UND Männer, ich hab noch nie eins gesehen wo oben stand "Das Gamermagazine für Männer". Bei Play Vanilla stand das mal oben... "Das Gamermagzine für Girls/ Frauen"...

- mfg


----------



## Technocrat (2. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> a) was sind die bedürfnisse einer frau in einem kriegsspiel?



Ich wollte immer schon mal rausfinden was Männer im Krieg eigentlich so treiben.

Im Ernst, Du hälst WoW für ein Kriegsspiel?


----------



## ÜberNoob (2. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Die gefühlte zweihundertste Umfrage zum Thema ...



wie wär das denn mal, wenn mal jemand WoW an männliche Bedürfnisse anpasst ?


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juni 2009)

Noyze schrieb:


> Link ist sauber keine Panik
> www.unipark.de einfach mal ausprobieren



*lach* super Aussage! Das ist auch ein Grund warum es so viele Botnetzwerke gibt! Wer hat sich aufgrund dessen sicher gefühlt und den link genutzt? 
Okay es besteht eine hohe Warscheinlichkeit das dieser link sauber ist aber eben auch nur die Warscheinlichkeit. Die meisten Botnetzwerke bestehen heute aus wenige tausend Computern deren Trojaner nur sehr schwer zu erkennen sind. Und dann beteiligt ihr euch unbemerkt an klick pushing, dos angriffen und eben auch Umfragen um deren Aussagekräftigkeit aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl zu manipulieren^^ Also immer hübsch vorsichtig bleiben!

sry für off toppic


----------



## noizycat (2. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal an der Umfrage teilgenommen, möchte aber noch etwas ergänzendes loswerden.

Ich habe in den Fragen nicht erkennen können, wie genau du dort die "weibliche Bedürfnisse" herausfiltern möchtest, da die Fragen meiner Meinung nach eher allgemein und für beide Geschlechter passend sind. Da (zumindest war es so angestrebt) nur Frauen teilnehmen, können keine geschlechtspezifischen Antwortunterschiede bestimmt werden. Es bleibt somit unklar, wie weit sich die Geschlechter unterscheiden. Die "männlichen Bedürfnisse" müssen schließlich auch bekannt sein, um evl. auftretende Unterschiede überhaupt als solche zu erkennen. Ich hoffe, dass du das in deiner Arbeit berücksichtigt hast, es hier blos nicht so rauskam ....


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> @Männer: Wir sind unter euch, und hauen euch in der Arena!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War nicht der weltweit beste Arenaspieler ne Frau ich erinner mich da an sowas^^




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> speziell bei der so bliebten Altersklasse der Nochtnichtrasierer.


Epicpost!



Der schrieb:


> Man weiss es nicht ^^


´
....und die Posts darüber

also das ist echt der Hammer >.< ich musste herzlich lachen



JahuWaldi schrieb:


> Also, ich weiss ja auch nicht, aber für mich ist WoW weiblich genug.....
> 
> Brutale Orks reiten über grüne Wiesen und LIEBEN Frösche, Eichhörnchen,Kühe,Hasen, etc. Gestandene Tauren sammeln kleine niedliche Haustierchen, eisenharte Todesritter laufen durch die Gegend mit einer teuren Handtasche aus Shat; Blutelfen haben einen Stall voller Reittiere, und zu gewissen Zeiten sieht man Untote mit einem Blumenstrauß und im Brautkleid durch Undercity rennen......
> 
> Da frage ich mich doch: Welt der Kriegskunst? Wem das noch nicht weiblich genug ist; der sollte Frisör werden, seinen Nagellack überprüfen und evtl mit seinen besten Freundinnen eine Umfrage starten ob die das auch so sehen...


XD ich brech ab vor lachen 
WAHAHAHAHAHAhA


zu den Hanttaschen ich sag nur "Dolche und Giganta" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (2. Juni 2009)

auch ne möglichkeit an weibliche kontakte rann zu kommen XD, einfach mal ne umfrage starten.

*edit*

gutes beispiel für ein weibliches spiel XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SXNAtwYMBw


----------



## Ymenia (2. Juni 2009)

Also...die Umfrage ist sehr lustig...ich hab sie direkt bei dem ersten Auswahlpunkt abgebrochen:

"Gib bitte dein Geschlecht an."

Öhm, doch nix für Mädels? Okay dann nicht.

Also wenn du hier schon Werbung machst für eine Umfrage, an der nur Mädels teilnehmen sollen, dann solltest du in Zukunft diese Auswahlmöglichkeit entfernen. Oder brauchst du einfach nur Frauenquote in der Umfrage?


----------



## RhoxT (2. Juni 2009)

<--- männlich und macht bei der umfrage mit, weil er umfragen total toll findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaraJade78 (2. Juni 2009)

hab mal mitgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

